
Exploring Racket (2014) - jnxx
https://khinsen.wordpress.com/2014/05/
======
jnxx
Here is a paper about implementing functional data structures in Typed Racket,
with some benchmarks:

[https://www2.ccs.neu.edu/racket/pubs/sfp10-kth.pdf](https://www2.ccs.neu.edu/racket/pubs/sfp10-kth.pdf)

What is also interesting that there is a Python language implementation in
Racket[1], similar as the Racket VM can run Algol 60 code [2]. That means
Racket Code can call into Python code. According to the documentation, one can
even call into Python2 C extension modules[3] (I haven't tried that).

[1]
[https://fenix.tecnico.ulisboa.pt/downloadFile/84482006712380...](https://fenix.tecnico.ulisboa.pt/downloadFile/844820067123802/resumo.pdf)
[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Racket_features#Algol](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Racket_features#Algol)
[3]
[https://github.com/pedropramos/PyonR](https://github.com/pedropramos/PyonR)

~~~
threatofrain
The same author to this library:

[https://docs.racket-lang.org/functional-data-
structures/inde...](https://docs.racket-lang.org/functional-data-
structures/index.html)

